# Google- Milk fat found in junk food may be to blame for dramatic rise in IBS ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/u6Fp3JA2g4TBTM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Milk fat found in junk food may be to blame for dramatic rise in IBS ...**Daily Mail*Tests carried out by the scientists showed that milk fat alters the composition of bacteria in the gut, said scientists from the University of Chicago. This could *...*Milk fat linked to *bowel* conditions<nobr>The Press Association</nobr><nobr>*all 18 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

